
Show HN: ROPE Estimates (Realistic Optimistic Pessimistic Equilibristic) - jph
https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/rope_estimates
======
jph
ROPE estimates are a new quick project management planning technique, proving
successful with my work.

I'm the author and I'm seeking feeback. Thanks!

